
Please Review My Website - andrewndp
https://nbalivecoinstores.com/
======
imaginenore
You're loading 5 (horribly designed) images, 400KB each, and they look almost
identical besides the (ugly) white text on top. Obvious optimization is
obvious.

You also claim "#1 Website for NBA Live Mobile Coins", which is a lie.

~~~
andrewndp
hmm ok

